# Gun help!!!



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

My shotgun took a s4!+ this week, it kept not striking the primer during the youth hunt and I hoped it was a cleaning issue(I'm really good about cleaning my gun) but I did a complete deep clean and took it out today to see and it still won't fire. It's a Benelli pump supernova is there any gun shops I could take it to and have it back for the opener? I'm pretty sure it's the firing pin.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Call McKnight at 801-831-0310 he's in the salt lake valley


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's his home so you can call him tonight


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool I gave him a call thank you.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Benelli has great customer service too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Cool I gave him a call thank you.


Will he have you fixed for the opening day?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen and heard of quite a few firing pin issues with the Benelli Novas.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Not just nova. 
Vinci also. Firing pin issues


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Depends on what it needs and if he has parts.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

My dad has a Browning pump for sale


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a Remington 11-87 Premier I could let go.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Not really looking for a new gun, I love my gun when it's working properly. Taking it to him it seems like it's just a gunned up during pin and assembly. He is doing a complete deep clean and fixing my front high viz sight for 30$ he. Seems like a great guy I'll let everyone know the job he does.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the same gun. 2 of them, actually. I have had a couple times while in the field where I thought there were firing pin issues. Turns out I was just short-shucking and not getting the slide far enough forward to lock into place. After you get it back, make a conscious effort to complete the full stroke back, and again fully forward after firing to ensure its not user error as well. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Not really looking for a new gun, I love my gun when it's working properly. Taking it to him it seems like it's just a gunned up during pin and assembly. He is doing a complete deep clean and fixing my front high viz sight for 30$ he. Seems like a great guy I'll let everyone know the job he does.


He does great work at very inexpensive prices. A good bath in the ultrasonic cleaner will usually clean out all the gunk very well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you get your gun back?


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah and everything seems smooth and great, we'll see how it does on Saturday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have the same gun. 2 of them, actually. I have had a couple times while in the field where I thought there were firing pin issues. Turns out I was just short-shucking and not getting the slide far enough forward to lock into place. After you get it back, make a conscious effort to complete the full stroke back, and again fully forward after firing to ensure its not user error as well. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Remington 870 super mags are nortorious for this as well


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Yeah and everything seems smooth and great, we'll see how it does on Saturday.


I would not wait until Saturday to find out. I would make sure it works properly before heading out in the marsh. Go shoot it!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would not wait until Saturday to find out. I would make sure it works properly before heading out in the marsh. Go shoot it!


Yep I was thinking the same thing. Run at lunchtime to Lee Kay or take off early from work and go blast a few rounds through it. I do think that McKnight shoots them before he returns them, at least he did with mine he has fixed.


----------

